

Ask HN: What music do you listen to be more productive at work? - mkagenius

I found that the quietness of night helps me think more clearly but I do not want to mess up circadian rhythm. I am a programmer but that does not matter I guess. I would really appreciate if you could share the music that helps you concentrate during the day.
======
lemmon7
I discovered soma.fm a few weeks ago and it's been on ever since. It has a lot
of good ambient stations with no lyrics and good variety. It's good for
leaving on for long periods of time to concentrate. Also check out
musicforprogramming.net.

------
DLion
Maybe this can help you: [http://www.codercowboy.com/2014/12/26/music-to-code-
by-2014/](http://www.codercowboy.com/2014/12/26/music-to-code-by-2014/)

------
sdfopoly
Jean Michel Jarre

------
mindcrime
Kinda depends on what mood I'm in, and/or what I'm working on. I'm a heavy-
metal / hard-rock guy primarily, but when I need to focus I find that
metal/rock is too disruptive because I get too into the song. So a lot of
times when I'm coding I go for some kind of electronic music: Trance, House,
Techno, some kind of Euro-pop, or maybe go old-skool and listen to some 80's
era new wave or Hi-NRG or whatever. I usually prefer music without vocals, but
sometimes I can tolerate vocals.

And then sometimes I just go for pop music, whether it is 70's, 80's, or
contemporary or whatever. Belinda Carlisle one time, Lady Gaga the next.
_shrug_

An example or two:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViN2bRGrBx8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViN2bRGrBx8)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXa9tXcMhXQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXa9tXcMhXQ)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAtV2q6mLJs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAtV2q6mLJs)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j13oJajXx0M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j13oJajXx0M)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXfkEJvSll8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXfkEJvSll8)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYJBcr1LDg4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYJBcr1LDg4)

